# Editeur d'icônes



## Rikly (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Désolé si ma question gêne...
Je me suis fais ramasser par 'Pascal 77', en demandant des équivalences de logiciels.

Et ramassé encore une deuxième fois. Longue vie aux gourous qui ont la chance de tout savoir !!!

Marre de perdre du temps (15 min recherche forum, 20 minutes Google). Je rallume mon PC et j'installe Axialis.

"La prochaine fois que tu auras ce genre de  question,  tu iras ouvrir autant de sujets que nécessaire dans autant de  forums  que nécessaire, parce qu'aucune des questions que tu pose n'a  sa place  dans le forum "Applications", ainsi que tu l'aurais su si tu  ne t'étais  pas estimé dispensé de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" 

Je réitère ma demande, concernant un éditeur d'icônes, digne de ce nom.
Iconeer ne fais pas l'affaire.

Suis-je condamné à remettre en service mon Windows pour utiliser Axialis ?

Bon après-midi à tous.

PS: Pour moi, un forum devrait aussi être une aide pour les utilisateurs  d'un système. Ceux qui n'ont pas envie de répondre, ne répondent pas,  ou s'ils sont modérateurs ferment le sujet. Les réponses comme celle  citée ci-dessus, ne sont pas dignes d'un forum de la qualité de  'Macgeneration" ou apparemment on n'aime pas beaucoup donner des renseignements et on préfère perdre du temps pour des futilités.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2011)

Bon allez histoire de ne pas te laisser sur une mauvaise impression du forum

- Iconographer

- Iconizer Pro

- D'autres lien sur ce fil de Macgé

Fais ton choix


----------



## Rikly (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci à Dos Jones

Bonne soirée.


----------

